# Wind checkers



## Fishin & Hunting (Aug 28, 2017)

Been making some DIY squirt bottle wind checkers.  I have tried flour as my powder.  Is there a better powder to use in them?

Thanks


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Aug 28, 2017)

I tell ya a little secret that has worked for me for a lot of years. I still hunt hogs on public land and everybody knows how good there nose is. I quit fooling with the bottles years ago. Go find you one of them old squeeze change holders like the older people put in their pockets. They have a slit cut thru the middle of one side. Squeeze it open and fill it up with the head of a cattail reed. It will last for years and when you pull a piece out and let the wind grab it, you can see it in the wind for a long ways. Their getting harder to find, old hardware stores have them and some wal-marts have them in the pharmacy section.  I give away a lot of them to guys who hunt like me. .79 cents


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Aug 29, 2017)

Here is one.  You can run a cord thru it and run it around your wrist also. You can track it in the wind farther than the talc powder they use.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 29, 2017)

If you're using the powder ones, baking powder will work much better than flour.


----------



## Randall 80 (Aug 29, 2017)

Cornstarch


----------



## Fishin & Hunting (Aug 29, 2017)

Thanks for all the replies.  Will give them all a try


----------



## Woodsman (Sep 1, 2017)

Corn starch in a eye drop bottle, if you use the powder.
Down feathers work good.


----------



## james243 (Sep 6, 2017)

Cut off about 6 inches of para cord then take out the plies of cord from inside the outer sheath.  From one of the plies I take perhaps 10 individual fibers and glue or tape them to the weapon I'm hunting with for a permanent  and continuous indicator of wind direction


----------



## Hunter922 (Sep 6, 2017)

Unscented dental floss.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Sep 6, 2017)

Hunter922 said:


> Unscented dental floss.



I like the unwaxed floss. I tie a 10-12 inch piece on my stabilizer or barrel and then shred it with my knife . Works great.


----------



## Jack Ryan (Sep 6, 2017)

Fishin & Hunting said:


> Been making some DIY squirt bottle wind checkers.  I have tried flour as my powder.  Is there a better powder to use in them?
> 
> Thanks



Dog fur in a film canister and a thread on the end of my barrel is what I use.


----------



## Jack Ryan (Sep 6, 2017)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> I tell ya a little secret that has worked for me for a lot of years. I still hunt hogs on public land and everybody knows how good there nose is. I quit fooling with the bottles years ago. Go find you one of them old squeeze change holders like the older people put in their pockets. They have a slit cut thru the middle of one side. Squeeze it open and fill it up with the head of a cattail reed. It will last for years and when you pull a piece out and let the wind grab it, you can see it in the wind for a long ways. Their getting harder to find, old hardware stores have them and some wal-marts have them in the pharmacy section.  I give away a lot of them to guys who hunt like me. .79 cents



That change holder is a GENIUS idea there.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Sep 12, 2017)

I use a 4-5 oz squeeze bottle, with carpenters line chalk....comes in 
different colors ( i use blue)...Fill the bottle about 1/3 full and
give the bottle a shake and a couple of squeezes and  you know instantly which direction of the wind ..


----------



## Ben Athens (Oct 8, 2017)

I use a piece of white thread about 8 to 10 inches long. I unscrew the broadhead put the end in there then screw it back on. I also tape a piece to my rifle barrel.


----------



## chase870 (Dec 31, 2017)

I use a Bic lighter real easy to see wind direction


----------



## goshenmountainman (Jan 4, 2018)

When I am in the mid west I use milkweed, comes in its own carry case and your can watch it for at least thirty yards. Floats on the currents better than anything I ever saw. I have never seen it in Georgia around here and I don't use it here, don't want another weed I will have to get rid of in the hay fields.


----------



## Deer Fanatic (Jan 4, 2018)

Randall 80 said:


> Cornstarch



Thats what I use ... works great


----------



## JSnake (Jan 9, 2018)

goshenmountainman said:


> When I am in the mid west I use milkweed, comes in its own carry case and your can watch it for at least thirty yards. Floats on the currents better than anything I ever saw. I have never seen it in Georgia around here and I don't use it here, don't want another weed I will have to get rid of in the hay fields.



This. I bought myself a milkweed plant (asclepias tuberosa  aka butterfly weed) at Pikes and planted by my mailbox. I pull off the pods and let them dry in a brown paper bag on the dash of my truck. You can pull several hunting seasons worth of fibers in one year.


----------



## Ben Athens (Jan 13, 2018)

I also put corn starch in a squeeze bottle with some rice in it.


----------



## Gaswamp (Jan 23, 2018)

tag


----------

